# Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinstall?



## Gaetan (Dec 2, 2013)

```
#/var/crash/info.0
Dump header from device /dev/ada0p3
  Architecture: i386
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 90255360B (86 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Mon Dec  2 16:05:51 2013
  Hostname: http://www.gyrami.com
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Fri Sep 27 03:52:52 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
  Panic String: ufs_dirbad: /var: bad dir ino 1845894 at offset 512: mangled entry
  Dump Parity: 311547676
  Bounds: 0
  Dump Status: good
---------------------------------------
Binary File : vmcore.0 available
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

A guess: boot in single user mode and run fsck(8) on /var.


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

Done that and here is the result: no change. How about if I delete the directory portsnap in /var/db?

```
** /dev/ada0p4 (NO WRITE)
SETTING DIRTY FLAG IN READ_ONLY MODE

UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY
** Last Mounted on /var
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
DIRECTORY CORRUPTED  I=1845894  OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=1536 MTIME=Dec  1 21:22 2013
DIR=/db/portsnap

UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY

SALVAGE? no

** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
UNREF FILE I=401307  OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jun 25 08:24 2013
CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=401316  OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Dec  2 18:16 2013
CLEAR? no

** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
FREE BLK COUNT(S) WRONG IN SUPERBLK
SALVAGE? no

SUMMARY INFORMATION BAD
SALVAGE? no

BLK(S) MISSING IN BIT MAPS
SALVAGE? no

96770 files, 339332 used, 4737253 free (533 frags, 592090 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
# /var/crash >
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

"No write" means it is mounted, so fsck(8) cannot fix anything.

Boot in single user mode from the boot menu. Do not mount /var or any other filesystems. Run `fsck -y /dev/ada0p4` to fix /var.


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

I have done that with no change. The problem appears to be in the portsnap directory in /var/db. Can I just delete it and run portsnap again?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

There may be more than one problem.  Did fsck fix the filesystem?  If the filesystem is repaired, then it should be safe to remove /var/db/portsnap.  You may have to recreate it.


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

Yes, the report says it has repaired it but as soon as I run portsnap again, I am right back with the problem. Now I run fsck again and it gets repaired. I tried that a 2nd second time:  I ran portsnap and got it again. I have fixed it one last time to recover, rebooted and that's the reason for asking you if I could delete the portsnap directory and once it is clean then run portsnap again.

Thanks a million for your help - I will delete the directory now and see what happens.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem - Is there a way to fix this w/o re-instal*

Don't delete the directory /var/db/portsnap but you can delete it's contents without problems.


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

That's what I did but I still have the problem, it keeps coming back. So I renamed the directory portsnap to xsportsnap and created a new directory portsnap and ran `portsnap fetch` again and the problem came back. Like I said it keeps coming back no matter what I do, it must be a ghost or I have a bad portsnap port? Unless I have a bad HD and keep hitting that bad spots, I am running out of ideas, what do you think?


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

Is this on real hardware or some kind of virtual machine? If it's on virtual machine see this thread here for a possible solution:

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?p=239679#p239679


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

No no this is physical hardware - an old IBM i386.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

Then it's quite likely the disk itself is broken. A couple of bad sectors in the wrong place will do that.


----------



## Gaetan (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

Yes I am beginning think of the monster job I will have to do - a complete re-install from scratch but I have a good backup of my data. Should I wait for release 10 ?

Well thanks a million to all those who were involved since yesterday.

Hope I don't have to talk to you guys again  :e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Crash Problem, is there a way to fix this without reinst*

If it's a production machine stick to 9.1 or 9.2 and wait for 10.1.


----------

